# New from Michigan



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Congrats on the new horse 

I love to trail ride as well. It's so relaxing..


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

As I just came to work (lets say just woke up!), so I guess now is the time to welcome you.

A very warm welcome to this forum and hope you enjoy your stay here.

Regards


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

glad you are here!!!!! have fun posting!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome and yeeha on the new horse!


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Hello and welcome. I hope you'll get on well here


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Welcome. I love Michigan. My in-laws retired to Holland. We haven't been back since my MIL died. I love Tulip Time. My husband has talked about moving up to MI, close to the lake. What type of horse do you have?


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

Congrats on the horse ! and welcome and have fun posting =]


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

welcome to the HF!


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

welcome and happy posting!!!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!


----------

